# What strain would you suggest? Please help?



## ARMH (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello all!

I am new to being a connoisseur and want to start growing my own because I am tired of the inconsistency I am finding.
I have a very sensitive nose and palate and can't stand the taste of mold, pine and general inconsistency of product.
I have never grown before and open to inside or outside growing (and have done my homework) but need something fairly easy to start out with.
After that I will tackle something more difficult. I am looking for two completely different strains.

For the first I believe that I am looking for something primarily Sativa with a little Indica.
I need something that won't tie me to the couch and make me want to eat an entire cake but relax me enough to enjoy the high. A little bit of energy would be a huge plus! Something I can stay busy on in short.

The next I am looking for something with psychedelic properties if possible. One I can really group up and enjoy when on and then the heavy stoned feeling may be a benefit.

As far as flavor I like most anything but prefer sweet, fruity or skunk but I am new and open to anything flavor.

So.. if someone can suggest some beginner and then more advanced strains I would very much appreciate it. 

Thank you in advance - ARMH


----------



## oceanside (Feb 19, 2014)

Maui Wowie is a nice uppity high
Super Silver Haze is also a good one.


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 19, 2014)

AK47 from Serious is a nice easy to grow sativa dom
Bubba Kush from Dr Greenthumb is my go to indica night time smoke
I wouldnt need any other strains than these 2. Both finish in around 9 weeks but really stink in flower


----------



## ARMH (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you very much for the suggestions. I will go look at those right away!!


----------



## ARMH (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you. Very good options. Wondering how hard the Serious 6 is to grow. That one looks very interesting as well to me. May be a plant for later though once I understand good growing techniques. I do not have a green thumb per say.. and always over fertilize, water and kill anything in the garden until I "forget" them and then they produce like crazy! I have to keep this in mind.


----------



## kinddiesel (Feb 20, 2014)

psychedelic then you want Cinderella 99 . short flowering time . 8 weeks or less.


----------



## Dr.StealthGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Blue Dream is easy to grow and great day time smoke if you need to do tasks and seeking for some slight relief. Larry OG another favorite. For an evening smoke or to really relax, Blackberry Kush, Gods Gift and Northern Lights. I enjoy other strains as well but these are my go to as they work for me every time.


----------



## EL-SSH (Apr 28, 2014)

ARMH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am new to being a connoisseur and want to start growing my own because I am tired of the inconsistency I am finding.
> I have a very sensitive nose and palate and can't stand the taste of mold, pine and general inconsistency of product.
> ...


LIBERTY HAZE. Enjoy


----------



## lilroach (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll agree with C99 (Cinderella) as a good choice......Dinafem has a zoom-zoom buzz weed called "Original Amnesia" that will get you cranking.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 2, 2014)

Blure dream and White Widow


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

While I agree that blue dream is good, there is a pheno that leans mostly indica and it will put you out of commission if you aren't careful. I made firecrackers out of 1g of BD and it put me to sleep for 3 hours.

Pineapple express to me what an uppity high when smoking a minimal amount and you are really focused while on it. I did a lot of school work while on it and it tastes like fruit loops. Well, at least it did for me. My nephew said it tastes like starburst to him so everyone is different, but the fruity taste is there if you don't like the dank taste from most strains and the others are mostly pine.  

Blue dream has a floral taste to me.


----------



## polo the don (May 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> While I agree that blue dream is good, there is a pheno that leans mostly indica and it will put you out of commission if you aren't careful. I made firecrackers out of 1g of BD and it put me to sleep for 3 hours.
> 
> Pineapple express to me what an uppity high when smoking a minimal amount and you are really focused while on it. I did a lot of school work while on it and it tastes like fruit loops. Well, at least it did for me. My nephew said it tastes like starburst to him so everyone is different, but the fruity taste is there if you don't like the dank taste from most strains and the others are mostly pine.
> 
> Blue dream has a floral taste to me.


What breeders Pineapple Express are you talking about? My wife wants me to get some going but we want the uppity one. We already grow a powerful indica that pays the bills but we are always looking for a good up buzz. I've checked on PE and some of them are indica leaning and we don't need anymore of that. 
Thanx
Polo


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

I've used g13, but I go for indica based strains, but like I said, depending on how much you smoke will depend on the high. 
I grew this one out 12/12 from seed:


----------



## polo the don (May 3, 2014)

BTW,OP. I grow critical kush in a perpetual to satisfy costumers but always keep a sativa or two around for the wife and me. The CK is a true knock out punch. I ALWAYS keep AK-47 going and it is a really nice daytime smoke for getting things done while still " feeling good". 
Good luck with your search

Polo


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

I thought ak47 was a kick your ass type smoke? 
Not sure, haven't tried it.


----------



## Pcinla (May 3, 2014)

There are a lot of great strains to consider on this list, but in Sir Green Thumb's post, he hit the nail on the head with the words "everyone is different."

For instance, a lot of people like AK 47. I couldn't wait to try it, but it just didn't do anything for me when I finally got some (from a very good grower who only kept Moms of his best plants).

So here's a suggestion: Google a single seed seller (I believe Attitude sells singles, although I've never dealt with them), see what's available, and make a list of the strains and breeders you would like to try. Then order a couple of seeds of each. Although I've never used anything but regular seeds, I'd suggest you might want to grow feminized beans (alternative: clones if they're available where you live) so you know you're going to get a girl. In the end, you'll be experimenting with a number of different strains and finding out what does and doesn't work for you.

Other suggestions: unless you're legal in some way, you might want to give more consideration at this point to where you're going to grow those beans. If it's outside, is it in a place where you're not going to get ripped off (by humans or animals)? If it's inside, then I'd suggest you're going to need to do some serious planning on how to handle issues like heat, odour and stealth. 'Cause there's nothing worse than starting up, having everything else working, and then discovering your didn't do an adequate job containing the smell -- or it's obvious to anyone (repairman) that you're growing in your place.

One other thing I'd keep in mind: the reputation of the breeder. You can find a lot of breeders that offer C99 for instance. But there are some breeders that can't produce good celery seeds, never mind potent mj beans. So stick to breeders that have an excellent reputation. A simple book on growing (see www.howsitgoineh.com for his book; in fact for a no name breeder his Lemon Mango is one of the top two strains in my closet) doesn't hurt either. In my case, I didn't inherit my Dad's green thumb.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 4, 2014)

I prefer BBK right now myself.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 4, 2014)

Its good. Although I really, really liked the Ak-49. I placed top grower(Sativa) in the side by side contest with this strain .. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I thought ak47 was a kick your ass type smoke?
> Not sure, haven't tried it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Its good. Although I really, really liked the Ak-49. I placed top grower(Sativa) in the side by side contest with this strain ..


I was about to grow out an ak49 and fungus gnats ate it. 
stupid little bastards.


----------



## hiluxphantom (May 4, 2014)

get some OGRaskal, bodhi, Bog, or KOS(if you do organic) and call it a day
Granddaddy purple genetics is good as well

Personally I can't wait to try this possibly lemon pheno WiFi I just cut

Anything from them is gonna be legit

Don't get swerved


----------



## TryN (May 5, 2014)

Also you can read reviews:

http://www.leafly.com/sativa

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/category/cannabis-sativa/


----------



## Big Trees (May 5, 2014)

Either Skunk 1 or Super Skunk would be best


----------

